# bikejor



## shoana (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi I am starting bikejor and before spending loads I'm wondering if anyone is selling any equipment to we can try it out and see if we take to it before upgrading


----------



## gringothestaff (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi everyone! I have the same question as shoana. Is anybody go bikejoring here?


----------

